# Smoking Mild Italian Sausage - Need Guidance



## torchrider (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought a bunch of store bought (dont make my own yet) mild Italian sausage and want to smoke it up for sandwiuches, spaghetti, etc. 

I have a SFB pit with no way to hang the sausage so it will sit on the grate. How do you recommend smoking it? If I insert a probe to measure temp wont it lose all its juice? Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2010)

Laying it on the racks won't hurt anything just give you some grill marks on it. I would assume its not cured and therefore would hot smoke it. I would get the smoker at 200-225 and put the sausage on with a probe left in one of the links if the probe stays in it shouldn't leak or at least not much. Since the whole smoke should take less than 4 hours food safety shouldn't be a problem with this method. I personally would smoke these to 158-160 internal and they should be fine check a few of the other sausages to make sure they have all reached the proper temp


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 30, 2010)

Good question.  I have some in my freezer, as well, but I'm thinking about using it for an Italian style fattie.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 30, 2010)

I did a link of green onion homemade sausage. It was actually store bought from a meat market. I just put them on the grate and cooked until the internal temp hit 165*. My smoker temp was about 275*.

I inserted a probe after about the first 30 min or so and when I pulled them off, they were still juicy.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2010)

We make a bunch of sausage every year that is more of a brat then a sausage meaning they aren't fully cooked they are just kissed with smoke for flavor and you still need to cook them before you eat them. What we do is smoke them at around 150-200 for around 2 hours then remove them and freeze them for eating later. We do have cure in them though but they aren't on the smoker long enough to worry about the 4 hour rule but by the time you figure grinding, mixing, stuffing and all of that it has probably been over four hours. Even though we do this in the winter and the shop is cold we don't want to take the chance so we add cure. Just put them right on the grates of your smoker if you can't hang them and they will be fine. We have even started not spinning them and just put the whole casing on the grate in one big spiral shaped circle. Once they are on there to your liking we take them out and cut them into ring sausage style.


----------

